# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  डेमो या Trial Version सॉफ्टवेर की डेट समाप्त हो जाने के बाद भी उसे वापस से युस करे !

## indoree

मित्रों अक्सर ये समस्या आती है की हम किसी डेमो या Trial Version सॉफ्टवेर की डेट समाप्त हो जाने के बाद उसे इस्तेमाल नहीं कर सकते है और अगर उसे Un Install कर भी दे और फिर से इंस्टाल करे तो भी वो नहीं चलता है तो अब क्या करे ? तो इस सूत्र के माध्यम से आपको काफी जानकारी मिलेगी...   आपका मित्र *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

और साथ ही आपको ये भी जानकारी मिलेगी की की हम जो भी सॉफ्टवेर इंस्टाल करते है वो अपनी फाइल को कहा पर रखता है और Windows Registry में कहा पर आपनी एंट्री करता है  और सबसे काम की बात की में जो क्रैक बनाता हू तो उसकी शुरुवात यही से होती ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## RANAJI1982

न्ये सूत्र की हार्दिक शुभकामनाऎं.................

----------


## sameer.kumar

*सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाये 
इसकी जानकारी काफी उपयोगी साबित होगी 
                        .............धन्यवाद*

----------


## BP Mishra

नए सूत्र के निर्माण की शुभकामनायें ! हम सब आपकी आगे की प्रतिक्रिया का इंतजार कर रहे है।

----------


## donsplender

स्वागत एवं बधार्इ नवसूत्र निर्माण की ! लगता है राज भार्इ कुछ खास धासु आर्इडिया हत्थे लगने वाला है ।

----------


## mamta007

भाई सुत्र आगे बढाओ ।

----------


## Koffkongen

बता भी दो यार कल से जीभ लपलपा रही है

----------


## sameer.kumar

हम सब बेसब्री से इंतज़ार कर रहे है मित्र :gossip:

----------


## Teach Guru

अब बता भी दो मित्र...

----------


## ajau4u

बता दो मित्र ................

----------


## neha.rathore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXyDnYO5-7A 
दोस्*तों इस सोफटवेयर के द्वारा टाईम लिमिट को खत्*म किया जा सकाता हैा

----------


## neha.rathore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSUKFgUyhnI&feature=fvwp
एक दो तरीका भी देख ले यह मेरे द्वारा आजमाया हुआ है

----------


## love.15

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSUKFgUyhnI&feature=fvwp
> एक दो तरीका भी देख ले यह मेरे द्वारा आजमाया हुआ है


धन्यवाद नेहा जी

----------


## aryansaini88

बता दो मित्र कहा हो

----------


## indoree

मित्रों आज आउट ऑफ सिटी हू कल ही मिल पाउँगा प्रतीक्षा के लिए क्षमा कीजिये  *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXyDnYO5-7A 
> दोस्*तों इस सोफटवेयर के द्वारा टाईम लिमिट को खत्*म किया जा सकाता हैा





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSUKFgUyhnI&feature=fvwp
> एक दो तरीका भी देख ले यह मेरे द्वारा आजमाया हुआ है


बढीया जानकारी है...

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> मित्रों आज आउट ऑफ सिटी हू कल ही मिल पाउँगा प्रतीक्षा के लिए क्षमा कीजिये *राज इंदोरी*



हमे आपका इन्*तजार रहेगा 
एक बहत ही बढयां विषय पर सुत्र बनाने के
लिए धन्यवाद...............

----------


## rajen

नये सूत्र की बहुत-बहुत बधाई और साथ ही हार्दिक धन्यवाद | मैं बहुत दिनों से ऐसे ही किसी सूत्र/जानकारी की तलाश कर रहा था
:clap::salut:

----------


## The Unique

*राज जी नये सुत्र के लिए बधाईयाँ,काफी उपयोगी जानकारी के लिए कल का इतजाँर है।*

----------


## totaram

सूत्रधार ने गुड़ डाल दिया है, मक्खियाँ भिन-भिना रही हैं, थोड़ी और मक्खियाँ जमा हो जाएँ फिर लगेगा जोर का फटका (यानि कि अपडेट) धीरे से...... :pointlol:  :rofl:

----------


## sameer.kumar

> सूत्रधार ने गुड़ डाल दिया है, मक्खियाँ भिन-भिना रही हैं, थोड़ी और मक्खियाँ जमा हो जाएँ फिर लगेगा जोर का फटका (यानि कि अपडेट) धीरे से...... :pointlol:  :rofl:


*बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र वैसे अब तो काफी मक्खियाँ इक्कठा हो गई है*

----------


## indoree

मित्रों अभी मुंबई में हू कल ऑफिस पहुचते ही ४ बजे तक अपडेट हो जायेगा क्योकि सारा मेटर मेरे कंप्यूटर में है ... राज इंदोरी

----------


## aryansaini88

ठीक है भाई कल तक इंतज़ार  कर लेते है

----------


## komal gupt

आप कहा हो इन्दोरी जी हम सब आप का इंतज़ार कर रहे हे . जब तक आप हमें नहीं  बतायंगे हमें समज मे नहीं आएंगा .......आशा हे आप जल्द हे इस सूत्र को  अपडेट करेंगे धन्यवाद .....:salut:

----------


## indoree

मित्रों जब भी हम किसी डेमो या Trial Version सॉफ्टवेर को हमारे कंप्यूटर में इंस्टाल करते है तो वो अपनी कुछ फाइल को कंप्यूटर में डाल देता है और विंडोस रजिस्टरी में कुछ जगह पर ऐसा कुछ लिख देता है की अगर हम उसे Uninstall करके फिर से Re-install करते है तो उस सॉफ्टवेर को पता चल जाता है की सॉफ्टवेर पहले भी इंस्टाल हो चूका है और अगर हम उस सॉफ्टवेर ने जो विंडोस रजिस्टरी में लिखा है अगर उसे डिलीट कर दे तो उस सॉफ्टवेर को कभी भी ये पता नहीं लगेगा की वो पहले भी हमारे कंप्यूटर पर इंस्टाल हुआ था और ये हम कुछ टूल से कर सकते है तो सबे पहले एक टूल है हमारा जाना पहचाना उसका लींक ये रहा डाउनलोड कर ले और उसे कैसे इस्तेमाल करना है निचे दिया गया है 

*डाउनलोड लींक*

----------


## indoree

*Step 1* 

इस सॉफ्टवेर से सबसे पहले उसे Uninstall करे चित्र १ देखे ...

----------


## indoree

*Step 2* 

उसके बाद सॉफ्टवेर से Power Full scan करे चित्र २ देखे

----------


## indoree

*Step 3* 

उसके बाद जब Power Full scan हो जायेगा तो आपको एक विन्दो मिलेगी जिसमें  वो सारी एन्ट्रीज़ है जो की उस डेमो या Trial Version सॉफ्टवेर ने हमारे कंप्यूटर में विंडोस रजिस्टरी में लिखा है उसे Select all करके उसे डिलीट कर दे और ऐसा करते ही उस सॉफ्टवेर से रिलेटेड जितना भी डाटा हमारे कंप्यूटर में सेव था वो डिलीट हो जायेगा और जब दुबारा हम उस सॉफ्टवेर की फिर से हमारे कंप्यूटर में इंस्टाल करेंगे तो वो फिर से इंस्टाल होगा ये 1000% Tested है  चित्र 3 देखे... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

और मित्रों ये था पहला टूल और अभी आगे और भी है.    और इसी तरीके से चित्र ३ में जो सारी एन्ट्रीज़ है उसमें फेर बदल करके उसे फुल भी बनाया जाता है मतलब की उसका क्रैक बनया जाता है और वो कैसे तो उसमे काफी समय लगेगा .... आपका मित्र  *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *Step 1* 
> 
> इस सॉफ्टवेर से सबसे पहले उसे Uninstall करे चित्र १ देखे ...





> *Step 2* 
> 
> उसके बाद सॉफ्टवेर से Power Full scan करे चित्र २ देखे





> *Step 3* 
> 
> उसके बाद जब Power Full scan हो जायेगा तो आपको एक विन्दो मिलेगी जिसमें  वो सारी एन्ट्रीज़ है जो की उस डेमो या Trial Version सॉफ्टवेर ने हमारे कंप्यूटर में विंडोस रजिस्टरी में लिखा है उसे Select all करके उसे डिलीट कर दे और ऐसा करते ही उस सॉफ्टवेर से रिलेटेड जितना भी डाटा हमारे कंप्यूटर में सेव था वो डिलीट हो जायेगा और जब दुबारा हम उस सॉफ्टवेर की फिर से हमारे कंप्यूटर में इंस्टाल करेंगे तो वो फिर से इंस्टाल होगा ये 1000% Tested है  चित्र 3 देखे... *राज इंदोरी*




राजकुमार भाई कोई नयी चीज बताओ यार................................:baby:

----------


## indoree

मित्रों अभी इससे काम चलाओ कुछ और जैसे Run As Date, Time Stopper और भी है पर कुछ लोगो को इनके  बारे में पता हो इसलिए अभी नहीं दिए है .... अभी आगे और देता हू .. *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्रों अभी इससे काम चलाओ कुछ और जैसे Run As Date, Time Stopper और भी है पर कुछ लोगो को इनके  बारे में पता हो इसलिए अभी नहीं दिए है .... अभी आगे और देता हू .. *राज इंदोरी*




ollydbg क्यों ये कैसा है भाई AIO के सारे किट मेरे पास है भाई.................

----------


## RANAJI1982

क्या कोई है ????????????????????????

----------


## indoree

और ये मेथोड जो हम खुद कर सकते है और मक्सिमुम टाइम काम करता है 

*How to Reinstall Trial Version Again and Again*

Uninstall the software completely.
Go to run
Type regedit, hit enter Registry editor will be opened
Press Ctrl+F or Edit->Find
Type the software name
Select Look at Keys, Values, Data
and hit Find next
If it finds any key or data then Delete that
Hit F3 for Next find
Keep finding next data, keys for the software and delete all one by one
Try different name of same software and delete its all data and keys from registry.
Now try reinstalling the software and in most cases, you will be able to reinstall the software again and use the trial period again.

इस तरह से भी कर सकते है और काफी तरीके है धीरे धीरे बता रहा हू ... सब्र रखे .... *राज इंदौर*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> और ये मेथोड जो हम खुद कर सकते है और मक्सिमुम टाइम काम करता है 
> 
> *How to Reinstall Trial Version Again and Again*
> 
> Uninstall the software completely.
> Go to run
> Type regedit, hit enter Registry editor will be opened
> Press Ctrl+F or Edit->Find
> Type the software name
> ...




जी मित्र इसके लिये आपका शुक्रिया.................central 14

----------


## aryansaini88

अच्छी जानकारी दी है मित्र.....धन्यवाद !!

----------


## Dark Rider

, .................... बुरा न मानना जी | यह इससे बेहतर हो सकता था |

----------


## Dark Rider

वैसे आपको एक छोटा सा काम क्र सको तो देना चाहूँगा |

मेरा admuchr  का ट्राइल  फिर से शुरू कर दो नि |

----------


## indoree

> वैसे आपको एक छोटा सा काम क्र सको तो देना चाहूँगा |
> 
> मेरा admuchr  का ट्राइल  फिर से शुरू कर दो नि |


मित्र फाइल डाउनलोड की है क्योकि असंभव तो कुछ भी नहीं होता है कंप्यूटर में .... *राज इंदोरी* 
Admuncher/downloadbouncershtml

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र फाइल डाउनलोड की है क्योकि असंभव तो कुछ भी नहीं होता है कंप्यूटर में .... *राज इंदोरी* 
> Admuncher/downloadbouncershtml



कुछ मिस है शायद

----------


## indoree

> , .................... बुरा न मानना जी | यह इससे बेहतर हो सकता था |


और मित्र मैंने अभी कहा है की ये शुरुवात है क्योकि काफी टूल बाकि है एक साथ सब दे दिए तो... ??  मेरा तो हो गया काम... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> कुछ मिस है शायद


अरे यार अगर पूरी लींक दे दी तो अपने मास्टर जी डिलीट नहीं न कर देंगे .. समझा करो यार सिर्फ [.][.कॉम] हटाया है * राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Dark Rider

पम करो ...................

----------


## Dark Rider

कोई फायदा नही हुआ , टेस्ट भी किया करो |

----------


## sameer.kumar

ये सब तरीके हमने आजमाए है ये उतने कारगर साबित नहीं हुए है 
वैसे आगे इंतज़ार रहेगा उम्मीद है कुछ नया मिले ............................
बाकि इसके लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> और ये मेथोड जो हम खुद कर सकते है और मक्सिमुम टाइम काम करता है 
> 
> *How to Reinstall Trial Version Again and Again*
> 
> Uninstall the software completely.
> Go to run
> Type regedit, hit enter Registry editor will be opened
> Press Ctrl+F or Edit->Find
> Type the software name
> ...


मित्र जी सदस्यो को इतना इंतजार करवा के मार्च 2010 यानि की 2 साल से भी पुरानी पोस्ट कॉपी पेस्ट मार दी ,,इंतजार के बाद इस तरह की पोस्ट देखने से मन ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

http://www.techmynd.com/use-trial-so...ut-expiration/

----------


## indoree

> पम करो ...................





> कोई फायदा नही हुआ , टेस्ट भी किया करो |



मित्र एक दिन का समय तो दो अपने कहा की " मेरा admuchr का ट्राइल फिर से शुरू कर दो नि |" तो अब तोड़ा समय तो दो की बस आप ने कहा और जादू हो जाये ... और मैंने इसे आज तक युस नहीं किया है पर इसका कुछ तो होगा ... ही और वो Trial की Direct download link थी Download पर क्लिक करना था और अगर आपका Admucher ऑन होगा तो वो कार्य नहीं करेगी ....   *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> मित्र जी सदस्यो को इतना इंतजार करवा के मार्च 2010 यानि की 2 साल से भी पुरानी पोस्ट कॉपी पेस्ट मार दी ,,इंतजार के बाद इस तरह की पोस्ट देखने से मन ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> http://www.techmynd.com/use-trial-so...ut-expiration/


इस तरह से भी कर सकते है *और काफी तरीके है धीरे धीरे बता रहा हू ... सब्र रखे .... राज*  में ये कहना चाह रहा था की ये भी एक तरीका है न की मैंने बनाया है और एक बात ध्यान रखे की में सिर्फ वही बताता हू जिसे मैंने टेस्ट किया है न की कॉपी पेस्ट राज

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र एक दिन का समय तो दो अपने कहा की " मेरा admuchr का ट्राइल फिर से शुरू कर दो नि |" तो अब तोड़ा समय तो दो की बस आप ने कहा और जादू हो जाये ... और मैंने इसे आज तक युस नहीं किया है पर इसका कुछ तो होगा ... ही और वो Trial की Direct download link थी Download पर क्लिक करना था और अगर आपका Admucher ऑन होगा तो वो कार्य नहीं करेगी ....   *राज इंदोरी*



 अब यार ............आपका सूत्र बना ही इस कार्य के लिए था ,  सो मेने सोचा आपने तयारी की होगी |

और रही ट्राइल की तो मेने उसे काम ले लिया होगा न उसी के बाद आपको कहा है न |

और यह रजिस्ट्री व्जिस्त्री की ट्रिक से इस सॉफ्टवेर पर कोई फर्क नही पढता है , चाहे फॉर्मेट ही मार लो |

----------


## indoree

> अब यार ............आपका सूत्र बना ही इस कार्य के लिए था ,  सो मेने सोचा आपने तयारी की होगी |
> 
> और रही ट्राइल की तो मेने उसे काम ले लिया होगा न उसी के बाद आपको कहा है न |
> 
> और यह रजिस्ट्री व्जिस्त्री की ट्रिक से इस सॉफ्टवेर पर कोई फर्क नही पढता है , चाहे फॉर्मेट ही मार लो |


मित्र ये मुझे मालूम है क्योकि जब ये सॉफ्टवेर इंस्टाल हुआ था जब ही में समझ गया था की ये चीज कुछ अलग है और आप कोई हलुआ थोड़ी दोगे की लो खा लो..  बस थोडा समय दो काफी कुछ समझ में आया है अब कल देखूंगा इसको ...

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र ये मुझे मालूम है क्योकि जब ये सॉफ्टवेर इंस्टाल हुआ था जब ही में समझ गया था की ये चीज कुछ अलग है और आप कोई हलुआ थोड़ी दोगे की लो खा लो..  बस थोडा समय दो काफी कुछ समझ में आया है अब कल देखूंगा इसको ...




राज भाई, इस नालायक होते हुये भी लायक साफ़्ट्वेयर का आज तक कोई तरीका नही मिला ! आप ही कुछ बता दो................

----------


## indoree

> राज भाई, इस नालायक होते हुये भी लायक साफ़्ट्वेयर का आज तक कोई तरीका नही मिला ! आप ही कुछ बता दो................



भाई मेरे इसका तो तिया पाचा हो गया देखो चित्र में ये सांड (Ad Muncher) कैसा चुप बैठा है और डेट है Monday, June, 10, 2013. वैसे कल ये सांड गुस्से से लाल था जब मैंने इसमें ऊँगली की थी और थोडा सा टेस्ट कर लू फिर देता हू सबको,  और एक बात ये सच में काफी काम का सॉफ्टवेर है और नेट स्पीड को किसी को खाने नहीं देता है ..... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> भाई मेरे इसका तो तिया पाचा हो गया देखो चित्र में ये सांड (Ad Muncher) कैसा चुप बैठा है और डेट है Monday, June, 10, 2013. वैसे कल ये सांड गुस्से से लाल था जब मैंने इसमें ऊँगली की थी और थोडा सा टेस्ट कर लू फिर देता हू सबको,  और एक बात ये सच में काफी काम का सॉफ्टवेर है और नेट स्पीड को किसी को खाने नहीं देता है ..... *राज इंदोरी*



बहुत बढिया, लगता है आपने इस आवारा साँड को काबू कर ही लिया है ! जीयो मेरे भाई................:clap:

----------


## indoree

> और रही ट्राइल की तो मेने उसे काम ले लिया होगा न उसी के बाद आपको कहा है न |और यह रजिस्ट्री व्जिस्त्री की ट्रिक से इस सॉफ्टवेर पर कोई फर्क नही पढता है , चाहे फॉर्मेट ही मार लो |


भाई आपके इस सांड (Ad Muncher ) की तो वाट लग गई और ऐसा काबू किया है की अपने पापा से शिकायत भी नहीं कर सकेगा और और अभी इसकी condition ये है की न तो ये Trial है और न ही फुल है .... अब जब ये खरबूजा कटेगा तो भाई सभी में बटेगा... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Dark Rider

ओके देखते है |

----------


## donsplender

> भाई आपके इस सांड (Ad Muncher ) की तो वाट लग गई और ऐसा काबू किया है की अपने पापा से शिकायत भी नहीं कर सकेगा और और अभी इसकी condition ये है की न तो ये Trial है और न ही फुल है .... अब जब ये खरबूजा कटेगा तो भाई सभी में बटेगा... *राज इंदोरी*


राज भाइ आपके द्वारा पी.एम. किया गया तरबुजा (IDM TRICK ) तो मिल गया । अब प्लेट लिए खरबुजे को आशा भरी निगाहों से देख रहा हुं आशा करता हु जरूर मिलेगा । फिर दोनों का स्वाद एक साथ चखुगा । अभी एक बड़ा डाउनलोड चल रहा है इसलीए उंगली नही की। इसके बाद प्राप्त हुए अनुभव और आपकी चीजी दोनों के साथ प्रस्तुत होउंगा ।

----------


## Gandhi

राज भाई ,


आपकी बताई हुई ट्रिक से मैंने Website Ripper Copier की Registry सर्च कर के डिलीट कर दी | फिर इन्सटाल किया तो रन करते टाइम उसने फिर से बोल दिया की आपका trial period ख़तम हो गया है register करो |
कृपया इस सॉफ्टवेर का trial दोबारा use करने की कोई ट्रिक बताओ | 


धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajeev

इंदोरी जी, क्या आप मेरे इस सॉफ्टवेयर को भी फुल वर्जन बना सकते है।

http://www.recoverdatatools.com/zip-recovery.html

----------


## indoree

> राज भाई ,
> 
> 
> आपकी बताई हुई ट्रिक से मैंने Website Ripper Copier की Registry सर्च कर के डिलीट कर दी | फिर इन्सटाल किया तो रन करते टाइम उसने फिर से बोल दिया की आपका trial period ख़तम हो गया है register करो |
> कृपया इस सॉफ्टवेर का trial दोबारा use करने की कोई ट्रिक बताओ | 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद


मित्र थोडा टाइम रुको इसका Cr में आपको देता हू मेरे पास ये है ...

----------


## Gandhi

> मित्र थोडा टाइम रुको इसका Cr में आपको देता हू मेरे पास ये है ...


जी बिलकुल मै आपके इन्तजार में हूँ | क्रैक देने के साथ में कृपया ये भी समझा दीजियेगा कि इसको कैसे इन्स्टाल करना है और किन बातो का ध्यान रखना है | मैंने ये सॉफ्टवेर एक दुसरे सूत्र से भी डाउनलोड किया है उस सूत्र में  ये लिखा था कि ये फुल version है | लेकिन रन करने के बाद ये register करने को पूछता है | अगर कोई key  मांगे तो अपन डाल भी सकते है लेकिन इसमें बस Yes और No  का आप्शन होता है |

धन्यवाद

----------


## indoree

> जी बिलकुल मै आपके इन्तजार में हूँ | क्रैक देने के साथ में कृपया ये भी समझा दीजियेगा कि इसको कैसे इन्स्टाल करना है और किन बातो का ध्यान रखना है | मैंने ये सॉफ्टवेर एक दुसरे सूत्र से भी डाउनलोड किया है उस सूत्र में  ये लिखा था कि ये फुल version है | लेकिन रन करने के बाद ये register करने को पूछता है | अगर कोई key  मांगे तो अपन डाल भी सकते है लेकिन इसमें बस Yes और No  का आप्शन होता है |
> 
> धन्यवाद


मित्र बहु जल्द आपको इसका समाधान मिल जायेगा ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

मित्रों अब ये सूत्र फिर से गति में आयेगा ..... और कुछ सॉफ्टवेर के बारे ने यही से शुरुवात करेंगे.. *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> इंदोरी जी, क्या आप मेरे इस सॉफ्टवेयर को भी फुल वर्जन बना सकते है।
> 
> http://www.recoverdatatools.com/zip-recovery.html


मित्र इस सॉफ्टवेर को फुल बनाने में बहोत समय लग सकता है और आप इसे ट्रायल में युस करो हा इसका ट्रायल कैसे आगे बढ़ाना है वो में कल आपको बताता हू ..

----------


## shankar52

आप मुझे बताये की किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर का क्रैक फाइल कैसे बनाया जाता है

----------


## indoree

मित्रों Ad Muncher के लिए आपको ये करना है जैसा चित्र १ में बताया गया है . पहले Time Stopper को ओपन करे और : 

1. Browse कर के आपके सिस्टम में जहा पर AD Muncher Install हुआ है वहा पर Ad Munch.exe को सेलेक्ट कर ले ...

२. आपको वहा पर दिखेगा की उसकी लोकेशन कहा है .. 

३ Choose The New Date वहा पर आपको डेट वो डालनी है जैसे अगर आपका Software 30/06/12 को खत्म हो रहा है आप 26/06/12 चार दिन पहले की डेट डाल दे ..

4 Enter The Name Desk Top Icon ... यहाँ पर आपको कोई भी नाम डालना है वो डालने से आपकी डेस्क टॉप पर एक नया ICON मिलेगा .. अब आगे आप इसी ICON से उसे ओपन करेंगे तो वो पिछली / बेक डेट में ही ओपन होगा ... 

५. Create Desk Top Icon - आपकी डेस्क टॉप पर एक नया ICON मिलेगा..

6. Exit अब इसे बंद कर दे ... 


और इस तरह से हम किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर को हमेशा इस्तेमाल कर सकते है लेकिन Ad Muncher को नहीं उसे इस्तेमाल करने के लिए उपर दिए गए तरीके करने के बाद थोडा सा और कुछ करना है ... वो अभी आगे बताता हू पहले आप अभी इतना करे

----------


## indoree

> आप मुझे बताये की किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर का क्रैक फाइल कैसे बनाया जाता है


मित्र किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर का क्रैक बनाना आसान नहीं है वर्ना अपने फोरम पर अब तक कई क्रैक पेच बन चुके होते .. और मैंने इसकी शुरुवात की तो सूत्र में से लींक ही डिलीट कर दिए गए थे ... वैसे MTM भाई इस तरह का सूत्र शुरू करने वाले है आप उन्हें पकड़ो आपका काम हो जायेगा ...

----------


## indoree

> आप मुझे बताये की किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर का क्रैक फाइल कैसे बनाया जाता है


मित्र किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर का क्रैक बनाना आसान नहीं है वर्ना अपने फोरम पर अब तक कई क्रैक पेच बन चुके होते .. और मैंने इसकी शुरुवात की तो सूत्र में से लींक ही डिलीट कर दिए गए थे ... वैसे MTM भाई इस तरह का सूत्र शुरू करने वाले है आप उन्हें पकड़ो आपका काम हो जायेगा ...

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर का क्रैक बनाना आसान नहीं है वर्ना अपने फोरम पर अब तक कई क्रैक पेच बन चुके होते .. और मैंने इसकी शुरुवात की तो सूत्र में से लींक ही डिलीट कर दिए गए थे ... वैसे MTM भाई इस तरह का सूत्र शुरू करने वाले है आप उन्हें पकड़ो आपका काम हो जायेगा ...


इंदोरी जी मनोज जी भी मजबूर है क्योंकि अगर उन्होंने इस प्रकार के सूत्र का निर्माण किया ।
तो फोरम का नियम-भंग हो जायेंगा ।

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र इस सॉफ्टवेर को फुल बनाने में बहोत समय लग सकता है और आप इसे ट्रायल में युस करो हा इसका ट्रायल कैसे आगे बढ़ाना है वो में कल आपको बताता हू ..


इंदोरी जी, मुझे इस सॉफ्टवेयर की सहायता से डाटा को पुनः प्राप्त करना है और मुझे डाटा तब तक प्राप्त नहीं होगी ।
जब तक ये सॉफ्टवेयर फुल वर्जन न हो । इसलिए नहीं तो अगर इसे ट्रायल ही उपयोग करना होता तो मैं खुद कर सकता था ।

----------


## rb908

> मित्रों Ad Muncher के लिए आपको ये करना है जैसा चित्र १ में बताया गया है . पहले Time Stopper को ओपन करे और : 
> 
> 1. Browse कर के आपके सिस्टम में जहा पर AD Muncher Install हुआ है वहा पर Ad Munch.exe को सेलेक्ट कर ले ...
> 
> २. आपको वहा पर दिखेगा की उसकी लोकेशन कहा है .. 
> 
> ३ Choose The New Date वहा पर आपको डेट वो डालनी है जैसे अगर आपका Software 30/06/12 को खत्म हो रहा है आप 26/06/12 चार दिन पहले की डेट डाल दे ..
> 
> 4 Enter The Name Desk Top Icon ... यहाँ पर आपको कोई भी नाम डालना है वो डालने से आपकी डेस्क टॉप पर एक नया ICON मिलेगा .. अब आगे आप इसी ICON से उसे ओपन करेंगे तो वो पिछली / बेक डेट में ही ओपन होगा ... 
> ...





क्या इस तरीके से quick heal total security 2012 को भी चलाया जा सकता है trail खत्म होने के बाद भी

----------


## indoree

> क्या इस तरीके से quick heal total security 2012 को भी चलाया जा सकता है trail खत्म होने के बाद भी


मित्रों इस तरह किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर को चलाया जा सकता है लेकिन जो सॉफ्टवेर कंप्यूटर के साथ ही स्टार्ट होते है उन्हें चलाने का तरीका थोडा सा अलग होता है वो तरीका आपको Ad Muncher सूत्र में मिलेगा .. जो जल्द ही अपडेट हो जायेगा .. *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## rb908

> मित्रों इस तरह किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर को चलाया जा सकता है लेकिन जो सॉफ्टवेर कंप्यूटर के साथ ही स्टार्ट होते है उन्हें चलाने का तरीका थोडा सा अलग होता है वो तरीका आपको Ad Muncher सूत्र में मिलेगा .. जो जल्द ही अपडेट हो जायेगा .. *राज इंदोरी*


धन्यबाद सर जी

----------


## donsplender

> मित्रों इस तरह किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर को चलाया जा सकता है लेकिन जो सॉफ्टवेर कंप्यूटर के साथ ही स्टार्ट होते है उन्हें चलाने का तरीका थोडा सा अलग होता है वो तरीका आपको Ad Muncher सूत्र में मिलेगा .. जो जल्द ही अपडेट हो जायेगा .. *राज इंदोरी*


ये क्यां राज भाइ ! फिर ठोक दिया - (पिक्चर अभी बाकी है मेरे दोस्त ! )

----------


## donsplender

राज भाइ टार्इम स्टोपर इन्सटाल करने पर एन्टी वायरस एडवेयर बता रहा है क्या करू ?

----------


## indoree

> राज भाइ टार्इम स्टोपर इन्सटाल करने पर एन्टी वायरस एडवेयर बता रहा है क्या करू ?


भाई Ignore करके इंस्टाल कर लो कोई प्रॉब्लम नहीं है ... मैंने भी किया है ...

----------


## donsplender

धन्यवाद राज भाइ !

----------


## PRAKASHGANGWAR

मुझे यह software नहीं मिल पाया 
कृपया मेरी मदद करो॥

----------

